#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What you usually watch on YouTube to kill your boredom?

## Bhavya

Need to laugh away our stress? Or want to kill our free time? Then YouTube is the remedy. 
What videos you usually watch on YouTube to killing your boredom?

----------


## subasan

Utube is also an entertainer. You can learn a lot from Utube. As your question is based on entertainment, I will share only those details. As anybody I love music and movies. I've subscribed to my favourite artists/record labels to follow their updates instantly. I like to be updated about all the latest tracks and likes of international audiences. I love music shows like UMF, Tomorrowland, EDC, Coachella. This helps me to stay young and mingle with people of my interests. I watch interviews of celebrities and that is based on the interviewer too. Some of my favourite interviewers are Baradwaj Rangan, Abhishek, Maathevan, Ashameera Aiyappan. I've subscribed to some sensible film reviewers. Still I don't judge a movie by those reviews, I have my own opinion. I watch funny videos to take a break from exhausting work life. Some of them are Maxim Bady, ThatWasEpic, Jalals, Funny Vines, America's Funniest Home Videos.

----------


## Bhavya

> Utube is also an entertainer. You can learn a lot from Utube. As your question is based on entertainment, I will share only those details. As anybody I love music and movies. I've subscribed to my favourite artists/record labels to follow their updates instantly. I like to be updated about all the latest tracks and likes of international audiences. I love music shows like UMF, Tomorrowland, EDC, Coachella. This helps me to stay young and mingle with people of my interests. I watch interviews of celebrities and that is based on the interviewer too. Some of my favourite interviewers are Baradwaj Rangan, Abhishek, Maathevan, Ashameera Aiyappan. I've subscribed to some sensible film reviewers. Still I don't judge a movie by those reviews, I have my own opinion. I watch funny videos to take a break from exhausting work life. Some of them are Maxim Bady, ThatWasEpic, Jalals, Funny Vines, America's Funniest Home Videos.


Wow, you have given me a list of new Youtube channels to check out. I too watch America's Funniest Home Videos other than that I usually watch handcrafts, cookery, life hacks and motivational videos. BRIGHT SIDE, 5 minutes crafts and Jay shetty are some of the channels I frequently watch.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, you have given me a list of new Youtube channels to check out. I too watch America's Funniest Home Videos other than that I usually watch handcrafts, cookery, life hacks and motivational videos. BRIGHT SIDE, 5 minutes crafts and Jay shetty are some of the channels I frequently watch.


You seem to be a productive person. All the channels you mentioned are more than entertainer. I like Jay Shetty too. You can try channel named Josh talks, its kind of TEDx Talks.

----------


## Bhavya

> You seem to be a productive person. All the channels you mentioned are more than entertainer. I like Jay Shetty too. You can try channel named Josh talks, its kind of TEDx Talks.


Yeah, I always like to keep myself active. because earlier in my life I experienced the unpleasant boredom of an unproductive meaningless life, So being active and productive give me more happiness. And I will definitely watch the channel you have mentioned. Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, I always like to keep myself active. because earlier in my life I experienced the unpleasant boredom of an unproductive meaningless life, So being active and productive give me more happiness. And I will definitely watch the channel you have mentioned. Thanks for the suggestion.


Being unproductive doesn't mean meaningless but I guess you're in the right path of your life now. Just keep doing what makes you happy (:

----------


## Bhavya

> Being unproductive doesn't mean meaningless but I guess you're in the right path of your life now. Just keep doing what makes you happy (:


True, Now I am on the right track of my life, I have just started, there is a very long way to go, Every day I focus to improve myself better than yesterday as I believe, Master the day will help us to master our life.




> unproductive doesn't mean meaningless


At that stage of my life, people around me made to believe that

----------


## subasan

unproductive doesn't mean meaningless

At that stage of my life, people around me made to believe that[/QUOTE]

Now that you've grown wiser than yesterday, what's your take?

----------


## Bhavya

> unproductive doesn't mean meaningless
> 
> At that stage of my life, people around me made to believe that
> 
> Now that you've grown wiser than yesterday, what's your take?


Meaningless life means having no purpose or direction in life. SO I also agree with you unproductive doesn't meaningless. But if we have direction or purpose in our life. It will make us more productive.

----------


## subasan

> Meaningless life means having no purpose or direction in life. SO I also agree with you unproductive doesn't meaningless. But if we have direction or purpose in our life. It will make us more productive.


Intuitive without doubt. You're a wise person Bhavya (:

----------


## Bhavya

> Intuitive without doubt. You're a wise person Bhavya (:


Thanks for this compliment, It's a really big compliment and I would say you are wiser than me :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for this compliment, It's a really big compliment and I would say you are wiser than me



My knowledge is limited to handful of things. You can easily count it. Whereas I find your area of interests are wide and your knowledge is more wider. (:

----------


## Bhavya

> My knowledge is limited to handful of things. You can easily count it. Whereas I find your area of interests are wide and your knowledge is more wider. (:


Yeah, I love to learn new things, If I come to know anything new, I will go into a deep learning about it. you can say I am a good learner, And once again thanks for your compliment :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, I love to learn new things, If I come to know anything new, I will go into a deep learning about it. you can say I am a good learner, And once again thanks for your compliment


Can you share something you learnt which will benefit us for the rest of our life?

----------


## Bhavya

> Can you share something you learnt which will benefit us for the rest of our life?



Hope you are asking about the life lessons, If yes these are the lessons I learnt so far


1. If you understand a person or a situation there is no place for right and wrong judgement.
2. Not only with others we should gentle with our own self as well
3. We shouldn't limit ourselves, use every opportunity to learn and enhance ourselves
4. Always be a good listener and a learner
5. let the past to stay in the past, Hope for the future and live in the present
6.Spend time with your loved ones and show them how much you love them
7. surround yourself with positive minded people
8. Respect and value yourself enough to take your own decisions
9. Be humble, strong and lean on others when you need support
10. Never hesitate to accept your mistakes, then only you can improve
11. Love yourself and spread your love to others.
12. Live your life the way you want without harming or hurting others.
13. Don't interfere in others life without their consent
14. Help others as much as possible
15. Make happiness as your priority then only you can achieve your life goals


PS: I think I said a lot, Pardon me.

----------


## subasan

> Hope you are asking about the life lessons, If yes these are the lessons I learnt so far
> 
> 
> 1. If you understand a person or a situation there is no place for right and wrong judgement.
> 2. Not only with others we should gentle with our own self as well
> 3. We shouldn't limit ourselves, use every opportunity to learn and enhance ourselves
> 4. Always be a good listener and a learner
> 5. let the past to stay in the past, Hope for the future and live in the present
> 6.Spend time with your loved ones and show them how much you love them
> ...


With deep understanding comes wisdom. I've no words. Salute!  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> With deep understanding comes wisdom. I've no words. Salute!


Experiences are the best teachers in our life, They will make us wise and mature

----------


## subasan

> Experiences are the best teachers in our life, They will make us wise and mature


Roger that. Keep learning and stay excited always! Life will be easy.

----------


## Bhavya

> Roger that. Keep learning and stay excited always! Life will be easy.


 yeah sure, I will be, I learnt to take the life as it is, And every morning I excited to learn and experience some new things in the unfolding day :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> yeah sure, I will be, I learnt to take the life as it is, And every morning I excited to learn and experience some new things in the unfolding day


Wish you to experience many positive things in life. Cheers to a healthy fun life  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Wish you to experience many positive things in life. Cheers to a healthy fun life


Thank you so much Subasan, I wish you the same as well  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Thank you so much Subasan, I wish you the same as well


Thanks Bhavya... You're supposed to write your reviews on those movies and music. Just a reminder :P

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks Bhavya... You're supposed to write your reviews on those movies and music. Just a reminder :P


Yeah, I remember it, you are increasing my to-do list, Hope I will do them soon.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, I remember it, you are increasing my to-do list, Hope I will do them soon.


Hope to hear back from your soon!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hope to hear back from your soon!


Yeah I will try to do it as soon as possible

----------

